
The story of Spikey - NKosmatos
https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2018/12/the-story-of-spikey/
======
eigenspace
Mathematica was my first programming language love. It’s got a lot of flaws
and things I wish we different but one must give credit where credit’s due,
its an amazingly expressive and powerful symbolic programming system.

I keep on playing with rolling my own symbolic languages and Mathematica has
been a great guide for both seeing what functionality I want and also seeing
what I dont want.

